# Bit Safety



## Gourock (Sep 10, 2004)

I purchased a set of 1/4" rail and stile bits a couple of years ago. After hearing Bob comment about bit safety when using larger bits, I put them in a cupboard and never tried using them. I now have a 1/2" router, is it safe to use them using a 1/4" to 1/2" collet? 

Thanks


----------



## Bob Dennison (Sep 10, 2004)

It's the same situation - You still have a 1/4" stem on a large diameter cutter(s)
You can more safely use the step-down collet for smaller bits..........Bob


----------



## viper1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Probably warning you of the larger ones rising up. When you tighten a collet always push it in all the way and then pull out about 1/4 inch before tighting. If not it won't tighten right and can pull out.


----------



## Bob Dennison (Sep 10, 2004)

Gourock said:


> I purchased a set of 1/4" rail and stile bits a couple of years ago. After hearing Bob comment about bit safety when using larger bits, I put them in a cupboard and never tried using them. I now have a 1/2" router, is it safe to use them using a 1/4" to 1/2" collet?
> 
> Thanks


NO. You still have a 1/4" bit with a large diameter cutter, wherein lies the problem. 
You can use the collet to adapt your new router to small diameter 'cutters' on 1/4" bits, which is what it's for.
Bob Dennison


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

The problem is we have a 1/4" shank on a router bit that has over a 1" diameter cutting edge leaving limited suport at the base of the bit. With the 1/2" collet on the router and the 1/4" sleeve we still have not supported the bit properly. I would say no to using the 1/4" shank rail and stile bit. 

Porter Cable have produced a new router bit called Posi-stop that shows how to support the 1/4" shank bits with large diameters.

Hope this was helpful,


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

Bob.........do you recommend buying only 1/2" bits? The reason I ask is that I bought a set last week and they all are 1/4". They have the same assortment in 1/2" at the same price. I have very little exp. with a router other than cutting dadoes and rabbets. Thanks.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

DONALD said:


> Bob.........do you recommend buying only 1/2" bits? The reason I ask is that I bought a set last week and they all are 1/4". They have the same assortment in 1/2" at the same price. I have very little exp. with a router other than cutting dadoes and rabbets. Thanks.


If you can get 1/2" for the same price, get those bits. The will stay sharper longer...


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info and thanks for setting up this web site. I live in West Texas and I've watched your show only twice.....because I can't find a schedule. Do you publish times and dates for your show.........sure would be helpful,


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

I would but there are 300 plus stations that have access but not all run it at the same time or place. I have a link to PBS stations from routerworkshop.com that might help on the times, check it out


----------

